# A Captcha Thing Keeps Happening.



## Jaimas (Nov 24, 2014)

Whenever I try to edit a post, I keep getting an annoying Captcha thing that demands I enter in a code to post. After doing so, it takes me to an error page. How I fix?


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 24, 2014)

This is probably due to : http://cwckiforums.com/threads/ddos-attack.6118/page-2


Null said:


> I will be modifying the server configuration for the next few hours. *Odd errors are to be expected*.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuck, that'd do it. Thanks.


----------



## Null (Nov 24, 2014)

I've lowered the security setting for the website, since we're not under attack. Let me know if it keeps happening.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 24, 2014)

Null said:


> I've lowered the security setting for the website, since we're not under attack. Let me know if it keeps happening.


Thanks, Null.


----------



## Smutley (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been experiencing this issue myself.  I actually get the prompt every time the page auto-saves the post I'm working on, and every time I try to either submit a new post or edit an old one.  After filing in the captcha, it takes me to an error page but the changes seem to go through.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Nov 24, 2014)

Smutley said:


> I've been experiencing this issue myself.  I actually get the prompt every time the page auto-saves the post I'm working on, and every time I try to either submit a new post or edit an old one.  After filing in the captcha, it takes me to an error page but the changes seem to go through.



That's happening to me as well.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah I keep getting a "you are blocked from the forums" error whenever I attempt to post.

I can still view several forums but periodically it appears and prevents me from posting. For some reason it did allow me to post in Line of the Day but not Games.

EDIT: After some testing I've noticed it only occurs if I quote another user. For now I'm just tagging other users til the DDos attack ends.


----------



## Null (Nov 24, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Yeah I keep getting a "you are blocked from the forums" error whenever I attempt to post.
> 
> I can still view several forums but periodically it appears and prevents me from posting. For some reason it did allow me to post in Line of the Day but not Games.
> 
> EDIT: After some testing I've noticed it only occurs if I quote another user. For now I'm just tagging other users til the DDos attack ends.


Let me know if it happens again.


----------



## Null (Nov 24, 2014)

The server is now under attack, so you may experience things like browser checks and CAPTCHA. Sorry!


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 25, 2014)

Have you figured out (or at least have a good idea of) who's behind this nefarious deed? I'm pretty sure it's not Tyce (much as he would like to claim Kiwi Farms was , he'd shoot off his mouth about it)


----------



## Watcher (Nov 25, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> Have you figured out (or at least have a good idea of) who's behind this nefarious deed? I'm pretty sure it's not Tyce (much as he would like to claim Kiwi Farms was , he'd shoot off his mouth about it)


There are theories but it's not advised to mention them here. It would only give them more attention.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 25, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> There are theories but it's not advised to mention them here. It would only give them more attention.


I actually cut my post to avoid naming any names. We all have our theories, but does Null know who ---------------- actually is?


----------



## Null (Nov 25, 2014)

Xarpho said:


> I actually cut my post to avoid naming any names. We all have our theories, but does Null know who ---------------- actually is?


I have a solid idea. Doesn't matter, though. Anyone who wants to take credit gets the honor. I personally am willing to attribute it to TJ Church.


----------



## Coster (Nov 25, 2014)

Null said:


> I have a solid idea. Doesn't matter, though. Anyone who wants to take credit gets the honor. I personally am willing to attribute it to TJ Church.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 25, 2014)

It's happening to me now


----------



## asperhes (Nov 26, 2014)

This just happened to me when I tried to post. I succeeded, but it was very difficult.


----------



## exball (Nov 27, 2014)

asperhes said:


> but it was very difficult.


Found the robot.


----------

